# Hornady SST



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey guys, posted this in the other forum and didn't get much response. I have a ruger M77MKII in the weather warrior model chambered in .300WM. My hopeful new bullet for this rifle is the Hornady SST 150gr. any thoughts on this? would this bullet be TOO light for deer? has anyone used this bullet and came up with any loads for it, i have hodgdon H4831 powder and varget right now, guess I am open to getting a different powder brand...Thanks for the input!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm personally looking for a load for 150 grain Hornady SST's for a Savage Model 11 30.06.

I use the Hornady SST in my Savage Model 11 .243 with 95 grains and also in my Winchester Model 70 .270 and Ruger M77 II .270 both with 130 grains. In my opinion it is an awesome bullet, great dropping power and the bullet itself, for a ballistic tip has good weight retention.

I would like to switch my .223's to this bullet, but I'm using a recipe that works good for both .223's with 55 grain Nosler ballistic tips.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

150 grn bullet is plenty big for deer, but why such a light bullet with the case capacity of a 300 wm I think you would be much happier with a 180gr or heavier bullet.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Hornady lists 150grn bullet MAX load H4831 74 gr. at 2900 fps. use with caution. Varget is definately not the powder for a 300 wm.


----------



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Varget is the powder my brother and I use for the .223, just letting everyone know it is available, my go to would definetly be the H4831. Now for the light bullet question. I could see some flaming for this one. Last year i hunted with 180gr winchester factory loaded BT. I shot 2 deer through the front shoulders and 1 though the neck. the neck shot i could hardly find the hole, one maybe 2 year old buck was shot directly though BOTH front shoulders, and the exit wound was barely larger than the entrance. i figured this shot should have expanded a lot more. all 3 deer dropped on the spot, so its not like it was a bad ammo choice, i just was hoping for something a little lighter, a little more explosive. Not real worried about meat destruction, between my brother and me we will shoot probably at least 7 deer this year, and that would be an off year. I am looking for a bullet that will carry some energy at longish ranges(400 yds) but is real explosive, turning the insides to mush kind of explosive at 200yds ish, thought thee 150gr would do the trick. Might go to 165 for deer, depending on what the experts(you guys) opinions are. I am also hoping to get a shot on a yote with the 150s, thinking it should almost blow one up.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

berniemac2006,

I would recommend H-1000 in your .300 wm. You will have the greatest load density with this powder in the 150 grain and 180 grain bullet weights, and my gun and my brother's gun shoot the tightest groups with it.

For loading data, you can go to hodgdon.com or any other accredited powder or bullet manufacturer website.

Good shooting


----------



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the replies guy. 17remman, I looked on the hodgdon site quick at 150gr load for H-1000 and it says its a compressed load? is H-1000 always a compressed load? what exatcly does that mean? pretty new at reloading, thanks again!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Compressed load how I understand it is a load that when you shake the finished bullet, you will basically not hear the powder shift in the casing; which will change the explosion or burn rate because of less oxygen in the casing.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

berniemac2006,

When it says that the powder is a compressed charge, it means that the powder is put under pressure when the bullet is seated. It was compressed at the cartridge overall length that they seated the bullet for their load, but at your seating depth, it may not be compressed.

I prefer to have a compressed load. It seems that my velocities have been most consistent, and that accuracy has been the best when I have a compressed or nearly compressed load.

Good shooting


----------



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

So I don't have to do anything special for a compressed load? just whent he bullet is seated it compresses the powder?


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Exactly. Seat the bullet where your rifle shoots the best. Don't worry about compressing the powder, it will not harm you or the powder.


----------

